# Lens Recomendation



## dadsoldaxe (Aug 5, 2012)

I am about to purchase a new camera and i trying to decide what lens I should get. I can only afford to get one lens initially and am tossing up between the 24-105mmf4 and the 24-70mmf2.8. What way would you go? or would you recommend something different?

I am just getting back into photography and have not got specific subject matter in mind, so I am after something flexible and will add more job specific lenses to the collection later - but am after a good all-rounder to get started... what lens is on your camera most often??


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 5, 2012)

If you're going for an APS-C camera, I would recommend the ef-s 17-55, and if you're going for FF, then the 24-105 is fine or the 24-70 II if you can afford it.

Had a crop camera for 6 years and the 17-55 was a mainstay on it. Sold it when I moved to FF for a slight loss, but f/2.8 is the minimum that should be considered for indoor available light photography. The wide end of the 24-105 is too long for many APS-C users and the crop cameras are more susceptible to noise at high ISOs, which makes the 24-105 less ideal for indoor purposes. The new copies of the 24-70 I are too costly, and version II is even more than that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2012)

+1

If your new camera is FF, the 24-105L is more versatile overall, the 24-70 is better for portraits/people shooting. If APS-C, the EF-S 17-55/2.8 is the best general purpose zoom, IMO. But if you'll be mostly outdoors (or will get a Speedlite and use it indoors), the EF-S 15-85 is a good choice.


----------



## ruuneos (Aug 5, 2012)

How about wide angle lens, I bought 7D with 17-55 F2.8 which fill all my needs from lens for this moment. So what I'm asking is which one should I get for 7D, EF-S 10-22 or EF 16-35 F2.8L II?


----------



## brad-man (Aug 5, 2012)

I would also give serious consideration to the Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 DI VC USD. I have it as well as the EF24-105. If I were to sell one, the 24-105 would go...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> How about wide angle lens, I bought 7D with 17-55 F2.8 which fill all my needs from lens for this moment. So what I'm asking is which one should I get for 7D, EF-S 10-22 or EF 16-35 F2.8L II?



You have 17mm on the wide end now, and you're considering the 16-35 II? You realize you'd be paying over $1500 for an extra 1mm on the wide end?!? Get the 10-22mm, which is ultrawide on the 7D. The 16-35 only makes sense as a FF body if you're looking for a UWA zoom. 

I fear you may me suffering from the (unfortunately common) misapprehension that EF-S lenses have focal lengths that are somehow 'adjusted' for the APS-C sensor - they aren't.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Aug 5, 2012)

dadsoldaxe said:


> I am about to purchase a new camera and i trying to decide what lens I should get. I can only afford to get one lens initially - but am after a good all-rounder to get started... what lens is on your camera most often??



If you are buying a full frame camera like the 5DIII, get the kit lens, which is the 24-105 f4L.

If you are buying a crop sensor camera like the 7D, 60D or Rebel, get the kit lens, 18-135 or 18-200.

After a thousand frames or so, you will know better what your specific photographic needs are and what lens would be best as your next lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> ruuneos said:
> 
> 
> > How about wide angle lens, I bought 7D with 17-55 F2.8 which fill all my needs from lens for this moment. So what I'm asking is which one should I get for 7D, EF-S 10-22 or EF 16-35 F2.8L II?
> ...



+ 1. Had the 10-22 when I had the crop camera and works well. Other choices to consider are Sigma's 8-16 if you want something even wider or Tokina's 11-16 f/2.8.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 6, 2012)

You don't state the body, so it's hard to be definitive.

I'll answer the last part of your question from my experience, but as I may be using different kit, it may not be entirely relevant.

I use APS-C format DSLRs, I've had an XTi, a T2i and currently a 7D and a T3i.

I've had the following lenses as 'standard zooms'

The 18-55 II. Crap. Avoid. Will only work on APS-C in anycase.

The 17-40 f4L. Great on APS-C. Weather sealed.  Good IQ up until extreme corners omn APS-C. Fast focusing.

The 18-55 IS. Vast improvement over 18-55 II, and actually more versatile range and sharper than the 17-40. I actually sold the 17-40 when I got this lens because I just wasn't using the 17-40.

Currently, Sigma 18-50 EX DC f2.8 Macro. Bought for constant fast aperture (for video) useful close focus (for video) and is decent allrounder. Newer OS version is better again but double the cash. Slowish and noisy focus (not an issue for video as I only use MF) Very decent lens, very happy with it, does nice stills as well as great video.

So you'll see my emphasis on sensor type and the predominance of video. As such my experience may not be that useful, depending on your aims and body...


----------



## LostArk (Aug 6, 2012)

If APS-C, Canon 17-55 f/2.8 & 50mm f/1.8

If FF, Canon 24-105mm f/4 & 50mm f/1.8

On FF the nifty-fifty is much more useful than on APS-C, so you should be able to get away with the f/4 zoom. Don't overthink the decision. You can always get different lenses if you need to.

Dont forget your tripod.


----------



## dadsoldaxe (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for everyones feedback, I am going to get the 5Diii as the body, seems that the 24-70 f2.8 may be not be available for a little while anyway.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 6, 2012)

dadsoldaxe said:


> Thanks for everyones feedback, I am going to get the 5Diii as the body, seems that the 24-70 f2.8 may be not be available for a little while anyway.



I did the 5D Mark III with 24-105L kit for my first 5D Mark III.


----------



## bigfatdaddyo (Aug 6, 2012)

I have the 5D3 and the 24-105L and it's a very good lens on the 5D3, much better than the 5D2. I am definitely getting the 24-70 II when it comes out, I want the faster lens. If you can wait, just get the new one.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 6, 2012)

dadsoldaxe said:


> Thanks for everyones feedback, I am going to get the 5Diii as the body, seems that the 24-70 f2.8 may be not be available for a little while anyway.



I have bad experience with both lenses(24-70 & 24-105). But if I have to pick one lens, I will take 24-70. Unless you plan to shoot with flash or slow shutter speed 1/10 1/20, 24-105 is not a right choice for indoor. Even with 5D III.

I would buy a used 24-70 or 50mm f1.4 for now,,,, until 24-70 f2.8 mrk II comes out.


----------



## Menace (Aug 6, 2012)

If its only one lens at present, I'd suggest 24-105 as its a very good general purpose lens. It was my first L lens and I've been very satisfied with it. 

The IS will come handy too. Later, when budget allows, you can add the 17-40L and 70-200 f4 IS 

Cheers


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 6, 2012)

dadsoldaxe said:


> Thanks for everyones feedback, I am going to get the 5Diii as the body, seems that the 24-70 f2.8 may be not be available for a little while anyway.



Perhaps you might think about buying a special lens cap with your body - called EF 2.8 / 40mm STM ?
Body alone is so boring ...


----------



## tron (Aug 6, 2012)

You mention "a good all-rounder" so the best is to buy the kit: 5DMkIII with 24-105...


----------



## lopicma (Aug 6, 2012)

I would endorse the Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 as well. I am happy with their 17-50mm f/2.8 VC, and used it to replace the kit lens. I shoot a lot of family stuff indoors, and the faster lens has made it a lot easier.


----------

